# Key Chain calls



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I have a good friend and coworker{retired Boilermaker} that spends some of the winter in Az---{Bouse area}----Called today to tell me how Good His Key chain call works {won call at My Predator hunt this fall} This week he Killed 3 coyotes and a gray fox plus 1 Jack Rabbit { rabbit had a free pass} with Ed's call {Prairiewolf} He said they work Great----Thanks Ed for Donating calls---------2 coyotes and gray fox were killed with his 17 wsm and 1 coyote with his new 22-250---lots of sewing on 250 kill*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ed makes some great calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second that ! I own several and use them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Skip for letting me know. I had to look up Bouse, its close to the California border. It is 271 miles from my house, an old mining town. I know the little keychain call surprises a lot of people when they hear one.

also Thanks Rodney and Don !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I also like the calls Ed makes and I also have several.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bouse, triples in population in the winter. Lots of snowbirds in motorhomes and such parked in parks out in the desert. It's not far from Parker where there is a casino on the river. The local sheriff and I had a talk several years back as I traveled(my wife was speeding) through town on my way to Lake Havasu. I had 23 guns in the back of the Jeep. He said it was gonna take a while to run them all. I explained that I was on my way to Havasu to do some shooting with my Brother in Law who is the chief of Police there. He scolded me for not telling him earlier, before he had written down half the serial numbers. He sent me off with a message that I was to tell my BIL that the Sheriffs dept. was going to kick their butts in the team shoot in a few weeks. I delivered the message. For the record the shoot was rained out.....In Arizona.....In the Mohave desert....in May.....Go figure !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, so I take it Bouse is about like Quartzsite, stay away in the winter, and then its to hot in the summer, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I've called a few yotes in with my key chain ,ED. I genrally only use it in summer when I see one while driving and try an call it out of the field it is in. I very seldom shoot em anymore , just like to call them in, I would rather let others shoot em ,so they can skin em.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Key chain call is one of my favorite calls, they're just easy for me to lose. Maybe if I was to put them on my key chain I wouldn't have that problem, or maybe I'd loose my keys also!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ruger said:


> Key chain call is one of my favorite calls, they're just easy for me to lose. Maybe if I was to put them on my key chain I wouldn't have that problem, or maybe I'd loose my keys also!


I had the same issue, lost mine.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

yeah those keychain calls are awesome, I had a couple when my friend Ron saw them I had to give him one lol. A few coyotes have met their end due to these little calls. Ron ended up buying 5 more to give as gifts. people laughed at them at first until they saw them work then shock set in everyone I know that has one loves them.


----------

